# Short for the Summer



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas in his short clip for summer to prepare for heavy duty retriever training, including water retrieves.


























Whenever I change cuts on him, I never hesitate, and I always love how he looks aftwards. Whether it be shaving his ears, taking his puppy coat off and putting him in a lamb clip, putting him in his CC, or taking it all off... I think he's gorgeous all the time.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I absolutely agree! Vegas looks awesome as usual  Nice job on the trim. Love his head!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah  I figured Vegas's trademark can be a HUGE HEAD!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is so gorgeous!!! All ready to go water retrieving


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

hehehe he looks like he's got swim suit on- ready to retreive!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, that head is hilarious!!!!!!!! And his big tail balances it... he'd look like he'll tip over otherwise! LOL!!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

haha it looks like he's wearing a helmet! he still looks very soft and silky...i bet he's loving his new haircut.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it, I think Vegas has looked great in every clip you have put him in. I'm sure he will be much more comfortable for the summer months as well!

He's a very handsome boy. I always look forward to his pictures.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet. This will help during the coat change too - that is a workout for sure.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> Sweet. This will help during the coat change too - that is a workout for sure.


Yeah that's another reason why I took him short. I've been telling myself 'It can't be THAT bad..' but I've never had a dog go through coat change so I really don't even know!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

love his look! heh


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

vegas can certainly carry that cut! look how proud he is! like he's ready for anything.

btw, when do spoos go through their coat changes? jessie is 18 months today and her groomer told me last week that she's is noticing a change in her coat.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought it was normally 10-12 months?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have seen anywhere from 6-7 months up to even 2 years!! I am so hoping Olie does NOT got that long.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Vegas is so handsome!! He could be hairless and he'd still look good!


----------

